# New Online-Charts looking for new breed of artists



## qeffect (Aug 3, 2012)

Hi

we just launched a new website for online charts. all you need right now i a reasonably sounding youtube-video. the "testwinner" of last month made 1000 extra-views without us making any comercial for the site. this will grow rapidly. Check out the site. the winner will be featured for one month, but everybody will stay in the browseable database. besides that, you can enter a name and a website together with the video, free commercial!

www.tuneofthemonth.net

Good luck!!:devil:


----------

